# New baby ******



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I was trying to think of something pretty like Luna or something that meant white like Alba but I found when I referred to this bird the first thing that came out was ******. I hope no one is offended by that. It just fits this bird to a tee. I was told this bird was weaned and indeed it does eat seed and drink water but it seems so skinny to me 82 grams at 6 weeks. It also is very nervous and scruffy looking. Weaning too soon can do that to a bird. Maybe my babies are just fat. But as you can see I have gotten it to eat from the spoon. Please excuse his appearance I don't want to risk a bath just yet.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm trying to remember my babies around that age - he does seem small for his age 

i'm off to find a picture of mine that is close to his age to compare


out of curiosity why is he breeder selling birds that aren't completely weaned? Most cockatiels that are hand fed do not even wean until they are 10 weeks old, Some not until they're 12 weeks old 

or were they parent raised?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She knows I am an experienced hand feeder. Although I wish she hadn't made me wait for two weeks to get ******. I'm sure he'd be healthier if I had been feeding him for the last two weeks. I'm guessing at his/her age based on size and length of tale feathers.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

once he is well enough to have a bath he will be gorgious but i must say this he is under weight and me personnaly i would never sell a unweaned bird in the long run it can cause problems for the bird down the road


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok if ****** was hand fed and is 6 weeks old then it is on schedule for weight the following is a chart for handfeeding chicks
Age Weight (In Grams) 
0-2 days 4-6 
3-6 days 5-12 
1-2 weeks 12-45 
2-3 weeks 45-72 
3-4 weeks 72-108 
4-5 weeks 80-120 
5-6 weeks 80-90 
6-7 weeks 80-95 
7 weeks - Adult 90-110 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please note that weight gain becomes steady until the 4-5 week stage, which is when fledging normally begins. Baby cockatiels go on a "diet" then, eating less at each feeding; they appear to only be interested in flying. Be persistent, and offer them different types of food to pick at in their cage during this time frame. They should not lose more than 10% of their top body weight during fledging.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's funny according to your chart and my guessing the age s/he is not out of the normal range s/he is 82 grams but he looks skinny! the other baby (Checkers) that appears to be about 4 weeks from the length of the tail is 84 grams and eats like a pig. Also Checkers doesn't look skinny. She looks like a little butterball.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wich makes me wonder if she is older the 6 weeks


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a comparison. The tails are actually pretty close in length. They are very different in personality too! Checkers is as sweet as she could be. ****** is nervous and doesn't seem to have any trust. It's sad. They must have been treated very differently. I tried to get information about Whiteys parents and they said they didn't know who his parents were! How can you not know...unless you're really NOT paying attention. I think they didn't even know ****** existed 'till a couple of weeks ago. He sure doesn't seem to be hand fed.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

well if anyone can bring ****** around sue i'm sure you'll give it your best!!
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

with you saying that i wonder if the 2 have different parents


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't be sure...THEY can't be sure. At any rate they won't be paired together.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think you are smart that way just in case


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

The two new babies are just gorgeous, Sue. I have no doubt they'll do amazingly well under your care.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

I STEAL NOW!

Adorable!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

look how shadow and bopper looked when i first got them in time they will be just gorgious


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Here's a comparison. The tails are actually pretty close in length. They are very different in personality too! Checkers is as sweet as she could be. ****** is nervous and doesn't seem to have any trust. It's sad. They must have been treated very differently. I tried to get information about Whiteys parents and they said they didn't know who his parents were! How can you not know...unless you're really NOT paying attention. I think they didn't even know ****** existed 'till a couple of weeks ago. He sure doesn't seem to be hand fed.
> View attachment 826
> 
> 
> View attachment 827




The only way i know some one would not know the parents of the babies is Colony breeding - There is no way to be 100% sure who the parents is that way since a Female can mate with 2 (or more) different males and have babies from both of them at the same time (happens to Human women also)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! They do colony breed. That's one of the reasons I won't do it that way. I like to be sure of my lineage.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

He/she sure looks skinny at that age, but you sure he's 82 grams? wow he looks thin!! Well any ways, love him too is he a whiteface/lutino?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! 82 grams! Looks skinny to me too.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I have isolated ****** because Checkers made him nervous. She also seemed very inconsiderate of him and would jump and land on his head as soon as on a perch. He didn't eat well and he needs to put on weight! I have found that he eats much better if I put the spoon thru the bars. So that's what I will do. He seems calmer now and is already munching on his mineral block! I hope that will take care of his pointy beak.







When trying to clean him up a little with a rag I discovered he has a fear of terrycloth. Hmph!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I must say ****** has come a long way. I snapped a pic of him today chowing down on his salad. All my birds love this stuff. He looks much smoother and I can hardley wait 'till those wing feathers grow out. His tail still looks real ratty too but nothing that a good molt can't fix.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow he is beautiful now!! It's like when I got Ivory she was brownish white and now she is snow white!! As Ivory took a mud bath before I got her and thats why she was brown and I knew Ivory would be a beautiful bird some day and now your ****** now named powder right? Looks So Pretty!! Melissa


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

who is that handsome guy??? he sure looks like a new bird....he could be on an ad for fabric whiteners!!!!! what a gorgeous boy


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I tried to change his name to powder but I always kept calling him ****** so ****** it is.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

beautiful bird


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you so much! I think he still has a long way to go. I was cropped his tail out of the picture. It's weird. It looks coffee colored and like it is worn out. Not broken but like frayed. Almost as if someone used sand paper on it 'till it wore away


----------

